# OFFICIAL MODERN WARFARE 2 TOPIC



## Nic (Nov 8, 2009)

Here you can discuss the new weapons, camouflage's, or anything that is related to Modern Warfare 2!
__________________________________________________________________________

*IF YOU WISH TO NOT SEE PLEASE GET OFF THIS THREAD!**

Characters:

Faust
*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Faust is a character in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. He is an associate of Rojas and another associate of Vladimir Makarov. He is in the Rio De Janiero level and is captured after being shot in the leg by Roach. Then Soap said to keep looking for Rojas in the favelas to Roach with Royce and Meat. He is then tortured by "Soap" and "Ghost", by being electrocuted with a car battery</div>
*Foley (Modern Warfare 2)*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Sgt. Foley is a US Army Ranger and the acting commander of Hunter Two-One, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.</div>
*Gary Sanderson*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Sergeant Gary "Roach" Sanderson is a character that will be playable in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. After qualifying, he operates with Captain MacTavish in the cold mountains of Kazakhstan trying to destroy/erase data of a crashed satellite as part of Task Force 141  and the blazing heat of a slum in Rio de Janiero hunting an arms dealer Rojas after capturing his associate Faust to stop Vladimir Makarov's sinister plot.</div>
*Sergeant Simon Riley aka Ghost*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Sergeant Simon Riley (aka Ghost) is a confirmed British character in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 and the Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 graphic novel comic series Modern Warfare 2: Ghost. He is a member of Task Force 141. He does not talk that much and is known as the "silent killer" in MacTavish's squad. He is seen wearing red sunglasses and a skull patterned balaclava.






</div>
*Joseph Allen*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Private First Class Joseph Allen is a playable character in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. He is introduced in S.S.D.D. helping Sergeant Foley train local Afghan troops at Firebase Phoenix in Afghanistan. He then undergoes a selection phase for Task Force 141 prior to engaging a local militia. He is then hand-picked by Shepherd to go undercover in Vladimir Makarov's cell under the alias Alexei Borodin</div>.
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
MAJOR SPOILER!!!!! 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Allen is killed by Makarov when attempting to escape from Zakhaev International Airport, Makarov having learned about his real identity. Allen's corpse is used as a catalyst for Russian forces to invade the United States.</div>
*MacTavish*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">"Right...what the hell kind of name is "Soap", eh? How'd a muppet like you pass selection?"


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 8, 2009)

To late.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2009)

Already a topic but-

Soap looks badass.


----------



## Nic (Nov 8, 2009)

But mine will include characters and guns. ;D


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 8, 2009)

But that spoils it. D:


----------



## Nic (Nov 8, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> But that spoils it. D:


I said that in bold red.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 8, 2009)

Tuesday will be the best day of the year for me.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 8, 2009)

Theif Thief


----------

